# Greetings from Sunny California



## wellenmellen (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello all.  I'm a somewhat new blogger and ebooklet writer and wanted to drop in and say hello.  Can't wait to check out the various forums for tips and advice.  Keep writing!

Tim


----------



## tepelus (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Ariel (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi, nice to meet you!


----------



## stevetaylor67 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Tim and welcome. I've been to 'Sunny California' twice and loved every minute!


----------



## abelozuna4 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi there!   I'm Abel,  I love. California.  Texas is just as sunny as California however you're lucky that you don't have to deal with the 100% humidity we do lol!


----------

